# (Closed for today) Flower Watering for Increased Hybrid Production (Service Trade)



## tanisha23 (Apr 22, 2020)

According to some recently data-mined information along with some personal anecdotes, it seems that flowers watered by nonresidents have an increased chance of producing hybrids the next day from the starting 5% chance up to a 75% chance depending on how many people have watered your flowers. This only works for the first 10 visitors to your island, and the flowers even sparkle differently when they have been watered 5 times.

If one person waters your flowers, it goes from 5% (the starting percentage if you watered your own flowers) to 20%
If 2: 20% to 30%
if 3: 30% to 45%
if 4: 45% to 60%
if 5: 60% to 75%

Here is a picture with the difference b/t flowers watered by 4 people vs flowers watered by 5 people.



 



*And here is a video explaining the data-mined information *for better clarity.

With this information, I thought It would be cool to trade this service.

I'm looking for *5 people* who are willing to come over to my town to water my flowers, and I will then go to your island to water your flowers whenever you're ready. I'll do one person at a time

I'll provide the watering cans for you. I'll also show you which hybrids need to be watered.

Leave a comment and I will send you a Dodo code when I have time to water your flowers. Because there will potentially be 5 differently people, there may be a wait, but I will message you once I'm done trading this service with the last person.

So far:
1: @actuallyadrian (Done)
2: @Milele (Done)
3: @spydre (Done)
4: @Teddy345 (Done)


----------



## actuallyadrian (Apr 22, 2020)

This actually sounds pretty fun, haha. I have the golden watering can recipe, so we could totally use those as well, that might up the chances of hybrids forming too


----------



## tanisha23 (Apr 22, 2020)

actuallyadrian said:


> This actually sounds pretty fun, haha. I have the golden watering can recipe, so we could totally use those as well, that might up the chances of hybrids forming too


Sure. I just got the recipe today. I can craft one before I come to your island to water. Let me know when you're ready for me to send a Dodo code!


----------



## tanisha23 (Apr 22, 2020)

bump.


----------



## Milele (Apr 22, 2020)

I'd love to come over and do some watering for you! :>
Just not rn but in ~20 minutes, since i'm trading atm.


----------



## tanisha23 (Apr 22, 2020)

Milele said:


> I'd love to come over and do some watering for you! :>
> Just not rn but in ~20 minutes, since i'm trading atm.


No problem, message me when you're ready for a Dodo code!


----------



## tanisha23 (Apr 22, 2020)

bump


----------



## spydre (Apr 22, 2020)

I'll happily trade this service going forward! I'm not sure I have time to do more than one or two islands this evening (11pm here) but I'd be up for going into partnership with others down the line too


----------



## tanisha23 (Apr 22, 2020)

spydre said:


> I'll happily trade this service going forward! I'm not sure I have time to do more than one or two islands this evening (11pm here) but I'd be up for going into partnership with others down the line too


Sound good. Whenever you want to trade services, you can contact me!


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 22, 2020)

I don't need to water my flowers, but I can help, may I check your ables if possible?


----------



## tanisha23 (Apr 22, 2020)

Teddy345 said:


> I don't need to water my flowers, but I can help, may I check your ables if possible?


Yeah no problem, I'll message you a code!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 22, 2020)

If this is still open, I’ll come over.

And I don’t have a lot of flowers either so I wouldn’t mind some extra help.


----------



## tanisha23 (Apr 22, 2020)

Stevey Queen said:


> If this is still open, I’ll come over.
> 
> And I don’t have a lot of flowers either so I wouldn’t mind some extra help.


Sure, I'll send you a code right now!


----------

